# Who is Rasier LLC? What does Rasier do that Uber Technologies Inc. doesn't?



## rob_la

Is it a tax loophole? Liability loophole? Both?


----------



## observer

rob_la said:


> Is it a tax loophole? Liability loophole? Both?


Yupp.


----------



## observer

rob_la said:


> Is it a tax loophole? Liability loophole? Both?


Here's something for you to read if you like,

http://www.48hills.org/2014/07/10/u...-costs-government-millions/#permanently-moved


----------



## rob_la

observer said:


> Here's something for you to read if you like,
> 
> http://www.48hills.org/2014/07/10/u...-costs-government-millions/#permanently-moved


I read that but they didn't mention Rasier. I'm mostly curious what is Rasier responsible for? My understanding is that they are they responsible for hiring and paying UberX/UberXL/UberPlus drivers only? Then Uber is the parent company that designs the app, conducts marketing campaigns, researches new techs?

Looking back at my Uber Ride Receipts, the vast majority of rides say: Transportation Network Company: Raiser LLC. I found two that say something else: "Issued on Behalf of Exquisite Limo" and one "Issued on Behalf of IPARTY LIMO SERVICE LLC"


----------



## naplestom75

"Some have estimated uber to be worth upwards of 18 billion" lolololol!!!!!!

GTFO.


----------



## baldmonkey

50 billion is the current valuation

http://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-valued-at-more-than-50-billion-1438367457


----------



## leroy jenkins

Who is Rasier LLC?


dunno but If I was Travis, I'd set up my own background check company, cuz all the background check company does is search the backrgound databases via subscription that any company/landlord/person can get. 

so when Pax pays Uber the SRF. Uber pays the SRF to Raiser. and depending how you set up the payments you can have Uber running at a loss or barely breaking even, but have Raiser (conveniently owned by Travis and his BFFs) be wildly profitable. 

total wild a guess. but plausible


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

baldmonkey said:


> 50 billion is the current valuation
> 
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-valued-at-more-than-50-billion-1438367457


POST # 6/baldmonkey: Thank You for
the Hyperlinked
WSJ "Headline".... as it...the Article Itself...
i$ only Available to... $ub$criber$. $igh.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

observer said:


> Here's something for you to read if you like,
> 
> http://www.48hills.org/2014/07/10/u...-costs-government-millions/#permanently-moved


POST # 3/observer: Wooly-Headed Won-
der-Ungulate.....
[...Wait....what's
THAT SOUND ?..possibly
elelegido.....(can this be said Delicately?)
Projectile Vomiting inside his Hideously
Overpriced SANTANDERMOBILE?]

Thanks You.......Esteemed Fellow Notable,
for this Hyperlinked Article from a Web-site new to him & Casuale Haberdasher
about the City, after Hometown Boston,
that's nearest and dearest to their hearts.

More Importantly, You are following a
Proud Tradition established by Fellow
Notable and Saint-in-our-Lifetime,
chi1cabby , who in a Extended Burst
of HyperProductivity, produced OVER
15 News/News Related Threads/Posts
per day, EVERYDAY FOR...3...0...2...Con
secutive Days....that's 46 WEEKS PEOPLE!

Please...PLEASE join me in providing the
"Wind beneath his Wings" and give this
Humble Human, a Real Mensch, the
Praise he Deserves, as he Plumbs the
Depths of #[F]Uber's "Bottomless Dupli-
city", as he puts it.

Right, UberRidiculous ?


----------



## chi1cabby

rob_la said:


> Is it a tax loophole? Liability loophole? Both?


Rasier LLC is a wholly owned subsidiary of Uber Technologies. Rasier was started for the express purpose housing UberX, to shelter Uber from the liability risk posed by what was an illegal, unlicenced, and practically uninsured service.


----------



## glados

Uber has created Raiser LLC so they can say "We're only a technology company, Raiser does the actual TNC part!"


----------



## metal_orion

So who do we work for? Rasier LLC or Uber Technologies?


----------



## wingdog

We don't work for either, we are individual business owners that do contracts for these bozos. I've actually been wondering about who the hell rasier is.


----------



## Rakos

baldmonkey said:


> 50 billion is the current valuation
> 
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-valued-at-more-than-50-billion-1438367457


That's in bananas...8>)

Rakos


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Rasier is the part of Uber responsible for setting pax prices. Lowerier is the part that sets driver pay.


----------



## backcountryrez

The Gift of Fish said:


> Rasier is the part of Uber responsible for setting pax prices. Lowerier is the part that sets driver pay.


Is Crapier their PR department?


----------



## The Gift of Fish

backcountryrez said:


> Is Crapier their PR department?


Lol


----------

